# First foray into Europe...



## Bev J (Jul 31, 2017)

We're just getting ourselves organised for our first attempt at European travel with our little camper van.  It just occurred to me that I might need special connector for the electrical hook up if we go anywhere where we want to use one - does anyone have anything special that they can recommend? I think I need to get a new hook up lead anyway, the one that came with the van would practically go round a football pitch, weighs a ton, is very unwieldy to store and we've only ever used it once - not worth the space it takes up, methinks!  Recommendations for what folk find to be the most practical length of lead would also be gratefully received....


----------



## witzend (Jul 31, 2017)

You could be glad of a long lead in france I carry 3 -  50,  25 & 10 so if needed I can use all 3 also a 2 pin continental plug to the blue 16 amp I also carry a doubler so if needed i can share a outlet never enough to go around

Converter Lead Euro 2 Pin Plug 16 amp Socket France Germany Italy Spain Portugal | eBay


----------



## carol (Jul 31, 2017)

witzend said:


> You could be glad of a long lead in france I carry 3 -  50,  25 & 10 so if needed I can use all 3 also a 2 pin continental plug to the blue 16 amp I also carry a doubler so if needed i can share a outlet never enough to go around
> 
> Converter Lead Euro 2 Pin Plug 16 amp Socket France Germany Italy Spain Portugal | eBay



Do you have a link for the "doubler"? Don't know what to look for ... Think it will be handy to have one.


----------



## witzend (Jul 31, 2017)

carol said:


> Do you have a link for the "doubler"? Don't know what to look for ... Think it will be handy to have one.



16A 3 way splitter 3 pin 2P+E IP44 16 amp 240V blue adaptor plug socket coupler | eBay

I made up my own with 2 sockets and one plug but above link is similar


----------



## El Veterano (Jul 31, 2017)

I know everyone is different, but we have travelled thousands of Km's around France over the last 10 years and have yet to need EHU. Got 2 cables and the only time they have been plugged in has been at home.


----------



## fifthwheel (Jul 31, 2017)

We have had the odd camp site or two that wouldn't reduce the price if we didn't want electric. They said that was the price per night and that was that!!


----------



## Bev J (Jul 31, 2017)

El Veterano said:


> I know everyone is different, but we have travelled thousands of Km's around France over the last 10 years and have yet to need EHU. Got 2 cables and the only time they have been plugged in has been at home.



Thanks, good to know!


----------



## silverweed (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope, never used hook up in the 5 years we've been going. Only used the hose twice to fill up


----------



## witzend (Jul 31, 2017)

Bev J said:


> Thanks, good to know!



Don't forget a lot of people don't use EHU as they have solar and if your paying for EHU or it's included  just as well use it it'll save you some gas and keep battery's charged


----------



## Hondaboy (Jul 31, 2017)

Done my first trip to France last April. When we used sites we cooked 2/3 meals in the slow cooker, no oven in the van, then just needed heating up. I was surprised at how little gas we used the 3 weeks we were there.


----------



## grumpyaudeman (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi

We just did a 3 week round Europe trip 6,500 kilometres wild, France Luxembourg Germany Denmark Poland Czech Republic Austria Italy and just used the fancy 3 pin blue plug


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 31, 2017)

Only one cable 25m.  A couple of times in the UK it has been a bit further to the hook up, but each time the farmer has had extra cabling to loan out.
Used the std Euro hookup to French style 2 pin about 4 times in 2.5 years, but worth having for the cost and weight.
Agree about using electric if is is available and free / cheap ... slow cooker does a mean roast chicken.  And the 2 ring electric hob comes out of the garage to save on gas.  But a lot of sites want about €4 a day for electric ... would rather spend that in a bar, but then we have a large sine wave investor, so can charge up everything we need.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 1, 2017)

Don't go buying a new cable just because yours is too long,just buy a pair of new plugs if your cable is 25m cut 10m off then put a plug to the two ends you have cut now you have a 10m a 15m or join them together and you have your 25m cable, that's what I did and for the odd occasions I do use ehu, most of the time I only need the 10m part


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 1, 2017)

Keep your long lead you might need it in France, some of the posts are a long way from the pitch not like in the U.K.


----------



## Morphology (Aug 1, 2017)

Whether you need EHU or not really depends on where you are, what time of year it is, and what the weather is like.

I've taken my van Skiing, and it was most definitely handy to be on EHU and to be able to leave the heating on electric to save gas. Ditto when I was in Germany over Christmas last year - it was pretty chilly and, as the Stellplatz i was on included EHU, I used it. Saved on gas.

Middle of summer I very much doubt I'd use it. 

Always worth carrying a cable though. Most places use the normal blue 3-Pin socket, though I have had to use a 2-Pin adapter in France on a few occasions.


----------



## curlytail (Aug 31, 2017)

*Some travelling!*



grumpyaudeman said:


> Hi
> 
> We just did a 3 week round Europe trip 6,500 kilometres wild, France Luxembourg Germany Denmark Poland Czech Republic Austria Italy and just used the fancy 3 pin blue plug



Did you manage to relax or see anything where you passed through? We've just visited France, Belgium, Luxembourg and Germany travelling a tenth of the distance that you covered but we took a steady 4 weeks.


----------



## Trompete (Oct 18, 2017)

*Agree*



El Veterano said:


> I know everyone is different, but we have travelled thousands of Km's around France over the last 10 years and have yet to need EHU. Got 2 cables and the only time they have been plugged in has been at home.



Quite so , get a solar panel and a refillable gas system and you are free !!!


----------

